# Clunking noise from the back



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello everyone. Just got my cat back installed and no more noise from the broken muffler. I now hear clunking noises from the back. 

The sound is like a pipe hitting metal. I assumed that the new exhaust was the culprit (pace setter) because I felt that the bend a the rear axle was not enough to clear. So far I have not taken a look visually at the bottom because it looked ok down there when I changed the cat back. What I was able to do is bounce the car up and down by pushing the trunk -- that does not simulate the issue, no clunk no matter how hard I push and bounce the car. 

The noise is more evident when I have more passengers. Practically no noise when I'm alone, but with 5 passengers, a slow drive will make the noise, on little bumps. Of course faster and bumpier roads will make the noise too.

The cat back I installed was not an exact fit. it is very close to the heat shields before the first bent after the cat. I had to pound on the heat shield to get more clearance. 

I will take some time tomorrow to take a visual inspection. If anyone can point to me what to check I very much appreciate it. 

The car is a b14 95, 160k mi, 16 rims 205 50, shock absorbers needs replacement.

thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Five passengers is a lot of weight in a Sentra and combine that with bad struts, I wouldn't be surprised if the new exhaust was the culprit. Make sure when you get under to check it out, you have a few people to sit in the vehicle to simulate the conditions of when you experience the noise. I would especially concentrate on the area of the exhaust that sits over the rear suspension. Another thing you can do, rather than jounce the vehicle, try grabbing the tailpipe (not when it's hot!) and shaking it around to see if you experience the noise.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply. will do. Since the tail pipes are new, I'll be able to see if the paint is scratch around the axle. After installing though, I did move it around. That was how I figured how far to pound the heat shields. 
I'll post again if I do find the problem (or not). ty again


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought I found the issue but I remember something. I found scratches on the paint of the pipe. I remembered that I used the rear axle/beam to leverage the muffler when I was inserting the pipes. I had to get back up, just too cold out there. 
I'll find some people or weights to lower the car to simulate the noise. No car pool for now.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I always had a clunk in the back of my '97 GXE. Could never find it. Until I tore the trunk apart after it got wrecked.
Turned out that the tire iron had fallen down to the very bottom of the right rear quarter panel area under where the jack is stored and was kinda bouncing around in there a bit.
I never had a flat with this car in the 4+ years I drove it, hence, never noticed that the tire iron had fallen out of it's holder.
Go figure...


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

you know what, when I bought the car, it did not come with the metal rod to turn the jack. Or maybe its under there somewhere. Let me check that as well. Thanks!!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The noise stumped me for 4+ years. I even went so far as to change the rear suspension entirely, including the rubber pads that the springs sit on (tough to find those) to fix the noise...and of course, the noise came right back within 50ft of leaving the garage on the first test drive...


----------

